# White leg horn rooster



## rvelie (Apr 21, 2017)

I have 4 black Orpington hens and 4 buff Orpington hens 13 weeks old. A friend of mine wants to get rid of a white leg horn rooster. I was thinking about adding him to my flock what do you think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're allowed to have roosters then consider your flock complete. 

Most of us that have roosters are glad we have them. They provide entertainment and additional warning system for the girls.

But to protect your girls, he needs to be put in quarantine for a month. That's the minimum time limit for possible hidden respiratory disease. And once he's cleared you might have to introduce him slowly to the girls to minimize trouble. Him where they can see and hear him for a week or more. Then supervised release in to the flock to see how things go.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You don't want to introduce a roo to young hens. The best is to have older hens and introduce a young roo-they are usually afraid of the girls for a bit.

Any way you do it, you'll love a good rooster.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Go for it!!!My flock wouldn't be complete without 1 or 2.They can be sweet and loving,too.


----------

